# Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1000€



## Daniel256 (13. Februar 2013)

*Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Hey Leute ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Laptop mit dem ich auch Spielen kann. Ich möchte z.b. Gta 4, Fsx oder BF 3 flüssig spielen können. Ich weiß das ich mit einem Desktop Pc besser bedient wäre dafür habe ich allerdings nicht den Platz. Ich habe mir 2 Laptops ausgesucht bin mir aber nicht sicher welches jetzt das Beste ist.
1. Medion 6821 MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6821 (MD 98069)
2. Medion 6819 MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 (MD 98018)
Was meint ihr welches ist besser?
Oder hat jemand einen anderen Tipp?
Für Hilfe danke ich euch jetzt schon.


----------



## NX-Reeper (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Der hier MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6821 (MD 98069) ist besser

Ich würde bei gleichem Budgett eher einen dieser nehmen
MSI GE60H-i760M2865FD (0016GA-SKU8) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lenovo IdeaPad Y580, Core i7-3630QM, 8GB RAM, 1016GB, Windows 8 (M7787GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Wobei die von NX-Reeper vorgeschlagenen Geräte eine schlechtere Grafikkarte besitzen, und auf die sollte man bei einem Gaming-Notebook schon mehr Augenmerk legen


----------



## Insecure (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

XMG P512 PRO Gaming Notebook kaufen und spaß haben. 

mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P512 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6") - Topangebot

Nvidia GTX675M + i7-3630QM + Samsung 840 SSD und ne Seagate Momentus ist auch noch dabei. 

Alles für 1079€


----------



## Daniel256 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

Ich hab leider nur 1000 €


----------



## stadler5 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

SCORPIO W370ET - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution  17 zoll

Mit einer GTX660M und kannst du dir Konfigurieren wie du Brauchst. 

SCORPIO W350ETQ - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution 15 zoll


----------



## VWGT (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*

ich biete im flohmarkt gerade das y580 an kannst ja mal schauen evt ist es was für dich erfüllt die anforderungen gut und läge unter deinem budget


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (14. Februar 2013)

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+gx60+a10797287b+gaming+notebook+396cm+156

Für 980€ die schnellste mobile Graka aber dafür nen AMD Prozzi


----------



## Alex555 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung Gaming Notebook bis 1000€*



CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:


> MSI GX60-A10797287B Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / A10-4600M / 8GB / 750GB / 7970M / Win8] bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Für 980€ die schnellste mobile Graka aber dafür nen AMD Prozzi


 
Würde ich nicht nehmen. Test MSI GX60 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests 
Die CPU bremst sehr stark, vor allem in AC3 sieht man das sehr extrem. 
Wenn es wirklich unter 1000€ sein muss: One Gaming Notebook M73-2N by: One - ONE Computer Shop 
Hat eine GTX 670MX, nimmst den I7 3630QM dazu, 4GB ram. Mit 2Jahren Garantie dann 50€ über der 1000er Marke.


----------

